# تصميم المنحنيات الافقية(هندسة طرق)



## جعفرالحجاج (19 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الى من طلب تصميم المنحنيات الافقية 

ارفق لكم ملف power point
لدكتورة :ـ لينا شبيب
شرح تصميم المنحنيات الافقية


----------



## محمداحمد5 (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2011)

باراك الله فيك 
علي الملف القيم


----------



## مدثر المحبوب (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.فى انتظار المزيد من التصميم الهندسى.


----------



## odwan (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## abderrahim_mh (20 يناير 2011)

شيء جمييل 
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed weza (21 يناير 2011)

thank u man


----------



## دلير ياسين (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم*


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ROUDS (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهير حيدر (26 يناير 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## خالد دحدوح (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد فكرى (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ussama amery (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud khalid (31 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hodabasha (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## sosohoho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng m saber (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## MAKKI MERGANY (6 فبراير 2012)

اريد شرح كامل المنحنيات الافقيه جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng a.mohsen (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 مارس 2015)

مششششكوررررررررر


----------



## sallam1998 (18 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (22 مارس 2015)

مششششششششكور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

